# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  الكل يحضر على مكافأة فروح

## أمل الظهور

*لحظه لحظه ..نـو... نـو* 


*هالمره لااحد يفهم خطأ لاتظنوا سوء فيني* 


*هالمره مو عناد* 


*لا ..لا ...لا* 

*هالمره جوائز وهدايا* 




**

*يشرفنا تكريم الأخت فرووووووحه لانها حازت على اكثر من وسام للعناده ..*

*وقد حصلت على طابور من الطيووور التي اشتهرت في النحاسه* 


*ولجهودها العظيمه في ....<<<هي تعرفها لحالها* 




*يلاااااااااااا نتفرج على تكريمها ومكافأتها اللي وعدتها فيها* 







**




**




**





**




**




**




**



**



**



**



**



*ان شاء الله عجبكم التكريم <<قصدها جوعكم التكريم* 


*<<هي ترى اللي جاعت*

----------


## تأبط بودره

مع أني ما أدري ويش صاير .. والظاهر السالفه فيه هوشه
ولكنني أطالب بحذف هذه الصور :angry: 
بصراحه تعبتونا :mad: 
أذكر قصة لأمريكيه اللي رفعت دعوى بملايين على ماكدونالدز .. لأن أحترقت من الكافي ولا كان مكتوب على الكاس تحذير ... 
شكلي باسوي نفس الشي معاكم ... ولا أكتبو تحذير في البدايه. :bigsmile: 
الله يعين الحين علي الثلاثه أربعه كيلو اللي بازيدهم.. :bigsmile:  :toung: 
تسلمون مليون

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اي مكافأه يا أمل ,,*

*والله الكيك جننيحرااام امول ,,*

*اشتهيته بسرعه ابغى طلبيه خاصة من الكيك البني بعد* 

*والله فروح تستاهل كل خير بس مو عناد مثل كذاا ..*

*الله يعطيج العافية والله عالحلويات اكيد انتي سويتهم صح ,,*

----------


## دمعة قلم

والله انا ما ادري ايش السافه بس بصراحه حسرتينا وجوعتينا خيا 

بس تستاهل   لو عندي هدايا احسن منالي وضعتيها كان اهديناها بس فيش الخير والبركه

تقبلو تحياتي 

اخوكم دمعة قلم

----------


## Princess

املووه
بعيدا عن العناد
وي اطلع منه احسن لي

جتني الحووومه  صراحه
بس ابغى من هذي


**


الباقي لصاحبة الشان

هيهي الله يعينها بس

تسلمي حبابه
ويعطيش الف عافيه

دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## شمعه تحترق

هههههههههههه

عـــــــــــــــــــــذاااااااااااااااب :toung: 

زيـــــــــــــــــــــــــن تسوي فيها

عندج اياهاااااااااااااااااا

تستاهل ام طيور فروووووحه

يالله مشكورين ويعلنا ماننحرم من هالعزايم

ودوم ان شالله عندكم مناسبات سعيده

سجلنا حضور وبناخذ نصيبنا ونطلع

----------


## ملكة سبأ

يعني مكافأة فروح  وتحسير لينا ؟ :sad2: 
أني عيوني طلعت على هادي وما رح أتنازل عنها  :wink:  سمعتي فروح وإذا عطيتيني اياها را ح أقول لك تستاهلي 
المكافأة والتكريم 

**

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ..
حبيبتي امـــــــــوووله ..بجد احلى :wink:  مكافأه..
سجلت حظوووور  :toung: ...
ولي رجعه فيما بـــــــــعــــد.......

----------


## فرح

> *لحظه لحظه ..نـو... نـو*  
> 
> *هالمره لااحد يفهم خطأ لاتظنوا سوء فيني* 
> *ابـــــــــد من قــــــــــااال..* 
> 
> *هالمره مو عناد*  
> 
> *لا ..لا ...لا*  
> *هالمره جوائز وهدايا* 
> ...



ههههههههه بجد احلى مكافأه 
كل الشكر والتقدير غاااليتي امـــــوووله 
ونردها لك في الافراااح ويمكن قريب ههههه
لاحرمنا اعنااادك ونحاااستك 
دمت بكل المحبه حبيبتي

----------


## fatemah

سلام بنات 
واااااااااااااااااااااااااااو والله من قدها فروحة تستاهل وكل حلى شكله احلى من الثاني كلهم روووووووعة 
تسلمي خية على هالكيك الرائع 

تحياتي

----------


## غصن البان

تسلمي حبابه

يجننوووووووووووو هالتورتات ومحتاره من وين ابدأ

يلا بسم الله .........اتفضلوا

----------


## سيناريو

**

*هاذي ياجماعه رهيييييييييييبه >>> كأنها ذاقتها الأخت  >>> من الحسرة*
*بس أول مره من قللللللللللللللللللللللللللللب اتمنى لو هالصور حقيقية* 
*مشتهيه حلى بقووووووووه*
*الله يعطيك العافيه أمووووووولو * 
*يسلمووووو* 
*ماننحرم منك*
*وتستاهل فروح القمر هالتكريم*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

*تطمني امــوله جوعنا التكريم*
*وخلى عصــاافير البطن تزقزق قبل الشمس بخمس* 

*بس عاد مايصير تخلوووني*
*كـــذا كأنـــي * اطــرش في الزفة  **

*يعني افهموها لازم اعرف سبب التكريم ..* 
*في كلتا الحالتين ام حمزززة تستاااهل   
**والله يعينها على عناادش يا امووووله*

*تحيااااتي*

----------


## أمل الظهور

> *مع أني ما أدري ويش صاير .. والظاهر السالفه فيه هوشه*
> 
> *ولكنني أطالب بحذف هذه الصور*
> *بصراحه تعبتونا*
> *أذكر قصة لأمريكيه اللي رفعت دعوى بملايين على ماكدونالدز .. لأن أحترقت من الكافي ولا كان مكتوب على الكاس تحذير ...* 
> *شكلي باسوي نفس الشي معاكم ... ولا أكتبو تحذير في البدايه.*
> *الله يعين الحين علي الثلاثه أربعه كيلو اللي بازيدهم..*
> 
> *تسلمون مليون*








*هههههههههه* 


*شنو تطالب بحذف الصور ههههههههههههه*


*بتطالب بنزل موضوع وكيك من جديد <<ماتترك العناد ابد* 


*ولا عيب مانكتب تحذير علشان الناس والاعضاء تدخل وتاكل بعدين نرمي الكيك حرام* 


*تشكر على تواجدك*

----------


## أمل الظهور

> *اي مكافأه يا أمل ,,*
> 
> 
> *والله الكيك جننيحرااام امول ,,*
> 
> *اشتهيته بسرعه ابغى طلبيه خاصة من الكيك البني بعد* 
> 
> *والله فروح تستاهل كل خير بس مو عناد مثل كذاا ..*
> 
> ...








*يوه شسوي مو مني من نحاستي* 


*هدي هدي لاتضربي براسك حرام يتعور الجدار قصدي راسك ..*


*خلاص خلاص ولايهمك بس يبي لها كم يوم على ماتوصل تعرفي المشوار بعيد وغير الطلبيات الثانيه* 


*تستاهل كل خير وكل حلى الغاليه وكل عناد بعد* 


*هههههه*


*الله يعافيك خيتوو وماننحرم من مرورك*

----------


## أمل الظهور

> والله انا ما ادري ايش السافه بس بصراحه حسرتينا وجوعتينا خيا 
> 
> 
> بس تستاهل لو عندي هدايا احسن منالي وضعتيها كان اهديناها بس فيش الخير والبركه
> 
> تقبلو تحياتي 
> 
> 
> اخوكم دمعة قلم








*اييه انا انتظر راعيه الحفله تجي وبعدين اقول السبب* 


*تسلم وفيك الخير والبركه* 


*مشكور ويعطيك العافيه*

----------


## أمل الظهور

> املووه
> بعيدا عن العناد
> وي اطلع منه احسن لي
> 
> جتني الحووومه صراحه
> بس ابغى من هذي
> 
> 
> **
> ...






*هلااا والله بامور* 


*اييه خليك بعيد عن العناد يكفي بالمسن انا وياك راجين الدنيا بالعناد والنحاسه* 


*وقطعة الكيك حلالك غناتي تستاهل بوئك* 


*مشكوره على حضورك الغالي ربي لايحرمنه منه*

----------


## أمل الظهور

> هههههههههههه
> 
> دوم الضحكه يارب 
> 
> عـــــــــــــــــــــذاااااااااااااااب
> 
> هههههه ياحبك للشماته شموع طالعه علي 
> 
> 
> ...






*هههههههههههه* 


*شموع تسلمي غناتي على التواجد الحلو منك* 


*ومطرح مايسري يمري يارب* 

*ماننحرم من الحضور الجنان* 


*يسلمووو*

----------


## أمل الظهور

> يعني مكافأة فروح وتحسير لينا ؟
> ياعلي لاتعوري قلبي عاد ربيعتي لحالي متحسره من صور الكيك
> 
> 
> أني عيوني طلعت على هادي وما رح أتنازل عنها 
> 
> يوووووه هههههههه سلامة عيونك ملوك بعدين كيف تشوفيني
> 
> 
> ...





*هههههههههههههه*

*اقول خفوا علي اشوي من تعليقاتكم صارت في الشقه زلازل وبراكين من ضحكي* 



*تسلمي ملوك على  التواجد الظريف* 


*ماننحرم منه يارب*

----------


## أمل الظهور

_ولجهودها العظيمه في ....<<<هي تعرفها لحالها 
لالا ما اعرفها ابد اتمنى توضحيها ههههه عيااااره_ 

*مااحد قال الك تجبريني وانا ياحبي للفضايح* 

_اقول الجهود اخر ردي عليك 



_
_احتراااما الى شـــــــموووع ما بقوول اي كلام بس بعدين لي تفاهم معاها من نوووع خاااص ربي يستر  ههههه_
*ههههههههههه يمدحوا الاحترام هاليومين 


* 

_بجد ..خلاص قربت اقدمت استقاااله بلا رجعه عن جميع الحلوياااات في المنتدى 
وعدم دخووول قسم المأكولااااااات نهاااائي ...لاني اكيد بجن اوبصاااب بسكري..>>بعيد الشر <<_


_ههههههههههههه ماني قادره عليكم_

_ والله بعيد الشر عنك لاتقدمي استقاله ولا شيء_ 
_بعدين منو نعاند_ 



_هذه بصراحه كنت جالسه معاااك امـــــوووله وقدمتيها لي مع عصير ايه تذكرت وكانت معانا شمووع وملوووكه 
جالسه تحلم البنت وااااجد ..صاحبتها نووع من الهلوووسه متأثره اكتير هههههه_


_ايه صح صوح تذكرت الحين هاليوم حتى كنا جالسين في حديقة_

_الشقه <حديقه وشقه ام الكذب عاد_
_بالعلامه جبت ثلاث صحون كيك وحلى وقدمت لشموع وملوك ولي وطلعت عيونك وين اللي الي_ 

_قلت ماني معطتنك <<ام النحاسه_ 

_بس طلعت طيبه وجبت الك_ 





____

_ونردها لك في الافراااح ويمكن قريب ههههه_

_هههههههههه قريب قريب ننتظر ويش ورانا_ _
_ 

_المهم نقول سبب التكريم_ 
_لالا_ 

_نحاسه مني ماني قايله_ 

_لا خلاص بقول فروح لاتدفعي_ 



*لانه فروح  كانت طيورها مطيره على شموع علشان ترجع* 

*والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته* 



_
_

----------


## ساريه

السلام عليكم وش مسوين وش حفله وتكريم وعناد وش سالفه ابغى اعرف .................. لقفه ....... قولوا لي بسرعه وش صاير 
وبتقلوا ولا بزعل ما راح ادخل معكم .... ابغى رد  :mesb: 
ومشكورين
تقبلو تحياتي

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

اوهوووووووووووووووو
تونا منزلين زيادة رمضان بألف يا ويل 
الحين تشهونا للحلا 
ما يصير كذا يا بنات 
ارحموا بطوننا الجوعانة على الصبح 
لكن فروحة تستاهل وأكثر بعد 
بس ما قلتوا لنا 
ايش السالفة

----------


## أمل الظهور

*فاطمه ،،غصن البان ،، سيناريو ،،أميرة باحساسي ،،ساريه ،،نوارة الدنيا* 


*تسلموو يالغوالي على تواجدكم* 


*ماننحرم من هالحضور* 


*مشكورين*

----------

